# Utimate MOA shoot group ammo for .243



## gp cobb (Dec 24, 2013)

Ok kids, I hope I've found the right forum to seek out my querry. Without asking me what I'm hunting, what for, distance and all that stuff. And the stupid remarks that 'You can't do that with a .243'?

May I ask this sucinct question: what is the ultimate ammo or grain size for the tightest shot group on a .243. That said, I have two new Howa 1500 rifles, one in .243 and one in 30.06. Both have close to the magic 21.75" barrel. That said since neither have the Browning A Bolt BOSS system, what would the best grain bullet or brand name ammo for the ultimate shot group. Once I ascertain what that ammo is, then I will decide what to shoot it at.

In closing, thanks in advance. We shoot everything from .17 HMR to 300 Win Mag.

When I get all that resoved, I will return and ask what the boys are using for glass. I've apparently got a lot of junk around. Nikon seems to be treating me the best without breaking the bank. Bushnell and Tasco seem to be ?????? How I wish I could afford Trijicon or Niteforce on everything.

Ok I've raved long enough, now time for me to read responses.

Cobb in SC Kansas.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

First off, welcome to the PT forum gp cobb. You'll find that several will weigh in on you request. Sounds like you're looking for some very specific info so I'll let the .243 guys have at it. Good to have you aboard.


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

I am not a .243 guy, but Berger bullets would seem to be the place to start for most precision hunting applications. The bullet is only half the equation however, and a factory barrel on any rifle is usually a crap shoot....one factory 700 may shoot 3/4 MOA while another of the same model may shoot 1 1/2 MOA. As to optics, Bushnell makes some cheaper, low cost stuff...but they also make serious optics that compete side by side with leopold, nightforce, and their like. If you want the lowest price/best value combo I would go check out primary arms products. I own a few of their name branded optics, and for the money they cannot be beat.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Berger 70 grain hp. Vortex offers an excellent scope at an affordable price in the Viper series, although if you intend to shoot these tight groups you should be willing to spend at least as much on your glass as you do on your rifle, in my opinion.

http://www.vortexoptics.com/category/viper_hst_riflescopes


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Well according to Legacy Sports website, your .243 has a 1-10" twist which is going to limit you to 95gr or so bullets. It's just not gonna spin the heavier bullets fast enuff to stabilize em. Like Red alluded to above, each gun is an individual. Some will like Winchester white box cheapie ammo, and another identical gun may only shoot Premium ammo. Ya just gotta buy a a box of several brands/bullets and see which one yours likes best. I know that's not what you wanted to hear, but if there was one ammo that ALWAYS worked best in every gun, there would be no reason for handloading and the myriad of bullet/powder/primer combinations available. And I wouldn't be broke all the time trying to find that magical bullet/powder/primer combo for each of my rifles!!

Good Luck in your search.


----------



## Glen (Jan 3, 2013)

The .243 is a wonderful intermediate size cartridge. It will do almost any game in the North American continent especially if you reload ( and that is enjoyable in it's own right )

Little recoil and great performance makes it a delight to shoot.

Use the .243 with confidence and enjoy.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm with the others telling you information that you probably already know if you shoot all these calibers. Every gun is unique even in series of build. You are almost forced to buy a few different brands and bullet weights that should be functional in your twist and see which works best in THIS gun. Good luck in your quest and good hunting.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I shoot a Howa 1500 in .243. My results with factory ammo: It shot best with Hornady superformance 95 sst. Also shoots Nosler 55gr varmeggedon very well. I shot like results with 85gr Barnes vore tx, 100gr remington core lok-t, and 85gr Hornady GMX. My rifle hated the Hornady 58gr vmax.

My scope is a Nikon Busckmaster 4x14x40. I am very happy with it but admittedly have not tried many options.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> I'm with the others telling you information that you probably already know if you shoot all these calibers. Every gun is unique even in series of build. You are almost forced to buy a few different brands and bullet weights that should be functional in your twist and see which works best in THIS gun. Good luck in your quest and good hunting.


I could not agree more. Your gonna have to shoot your way outta this one.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The only .243 I have is a custom-barreled Springfield A3-03 action, which I inherited from a friend who built it. I learned that the correct overall length of the cartridge - only achieved by handloading - was the critical factor in squeezing the most from the gun. The effect was to minimize bullet jump. I've since turned it into a deer gun, because it didn't like the really light bullets. It wears a Nikon Monarch.

With today's factory ammo costs, it would be an expensive experiment to test various ammo extensively. But, a handloader can assemble a few rounds, test them, and decide if he should load more or make some adjustments.

I guess the answer is it all depends on how crazy you want to get with accuracy and how much time and money you are prepared to spend.

If "good enough" is in your vocabulary, then it could be a short experiment.


----------

